# Planning now for retirement



## Kimana (Jun 11, 2008)

Hello all
I have been lurking here for several weeks now,,great boating site.I am a canoest at heart and now want to do some serious time on the water.I remember somtime ago learning about bluewater crusing and the caribbean 1500 and would like to crew on that one day to the bvi,but first I have to learn if that is for me.I love the BVI and plan on going to the Swain sailing school there this november.My wife and i just purchased our 1st boat,a trailor sailor,,that fits our needs right now.Basically no mooring or dock fees!!Back in my hippy days in Cosa Mesa I worked in boat manufacturing building the Aquarious 21's.On a side note if you know the answer to this question or could forward this to some one who is knowledgeable of the Chesapeake bay area...my brothers and I are planning a trip from East end,Md (putting in at the launch at Elk Neck state park) and sailing down to the boat show at Annapolis in October.Question:How long a sail should we expect?That's it.
Thanks all for reading
Jeff


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Jeff,
Welcome to Sailnet. In regards to your trip in October, if I remember right that's about a 50 mile trip. The time it takes will be a function of wind and bay conditions and what kind of speed you can make under sail or power. I would allow a minimum of 8 hours but it could take longer if the wind gods are not smiling on you. Best of luck.


----------



## Kimana (Jun 11, 2008)

T
Thanks for your reply.Ok,I think that is a good ballpark figure.


----------

